# Need Full PLLs for Square-1 Baum Method



## dbax0999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a list of all the Baum method PLL's. On his website (http://jmbaum.110mb.com/square1pages/step4.htm) he stops listing them after 5 PLL's with parity. If someone could provide me with a link to an alternate source or a link to a program I could use to generate the algorithms that would be very helpful. 

Also, is it worth it to learn all these algorithms? Or should I just solve parity and PLL separately like on a 4x4 or 6x6?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 6, 2009)

These should be sufficient..
http://cube.danrcohen.com/puzzles/sq1.html


----------



## blade740 (Jul 6, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> These should be sufficient..
> http://cube.danrcohen.com/puzzles/sq1.html



No. No they shouldn't. He asked for Baum PLLs. Did you read the topic? It's as if someone asked for help with roux's L6E and you linked them to a fridrich tutorial. That's just ignorant.

On-topic, I'd suggest using jaap's solver to generate them yourself. If you allow it to search for all optimal positions you get a big list of algs for each case. That will give you a chance to try a few and see which you like.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 6, 2009)

I have had all the algs for a while now, but haven't put them on the site for various reasons (read: extremely lazy). I'm too tired to do it now, but I will try to have them all posted by tomorrow night.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 6, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I'd suggest using jaap's solver to generate them yourself. If you allow it to search for all optimal positions you get a big list of algs for each case. That will give you a chance to try a few and see which you like.



Thanks. I will definitely use this to help generate algs.



Jason Baum said:


> I have had all the algs for a while now, but haven't put them on the site for various reasons (read: extremely lazy). I'm too tired to do it now, but I will try to have them all posted by tomorrow night.



That would be great  Thanks


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> I have had all the algs for a while now, but haven't put them on the site for various reasons (read: extremely lazy). I'm too tired to do it now, but I will try to have them all posted by tomorrow night.


I mailed a list to you, so you wouldn't have to generate them all! I thought I would be nice for a moment.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 6, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > These should be sufficient..
> ...



Ah.. I don't have a Square-1 so I wasn't aware there were several methods.. Just assumed everyone would use something similar to the WR holder :|


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 6, 2009)

♫ whistle ♫


----------



## Dene (Jul 7, 2009)

Ah so that's SK's page! I wanted to find that at some stage to learn PLL's; just in case, ya know?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> ♫ whistle ♫



What the hell, that still exists? Well... not anymore. 

EDIT: Oh wait, I don't use Baum method. >:|



Dene said:


> Ah so that's SK's page! I wanted to find that at some stage to learn PLL's; just in case, ya know?



You could've just asked me. 

No CP
Opp: /3,3/-1,0/2,-4/4,-2/0,-2/-4,2/1,-5/3,0/3,3/
Adj: /-3,0/0,3/0,-3/0,3/2,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-1,4/0,-3/
Oc: 1,0/2,2/0,-2/3,3/1,0/4,4/0,-2/2,2/0,-1/3,3/
Occ: /-3,-3/0,1/-2,-2/0,2/-4,-4/-1,0/-3,-3/0,2/-2,-2/
W: 0,-1/1,-2/-4,0/0,3/1,0/3,-2/-4,0/-4,0/-2,2/-1,0/0,-3/

UFR-URB
/0,3/1,2/0,-4/2,-2/0,-4/0,-4/0,4/0,-4/-3,0/0,-3/
H: /3,3/5,0/-2,0/4,0/-2,-2/4,0/0,-4/0,-2/-5,0/-3,-3/
Z1: /3,3/0,-3/5,1/4,0/-4,0/0,-4/0,-4/4,0/0,1/3,3/
Z2: /3,3/0,3/1,5/4,0/0,2/0,-4/-2,0/-2,0/4,0/-5,0/-3,-3/
CL: /-3,-3/-2,1/-2,0/4,0/-4,0/0,2/0,-3/0,3/0,-1/4,0/0,1/3,0/
CCL: /-3,0/0,-1/-4,0/0,1/0,-3/0,3/0,-2/40,/-4,0/2,0/2,-1/3,3/
CR: 3,0/0,-3/3,0/-1,1/0,-2/2,0/-4,0/0,2/0,-2/0,4/-3,0/0,-3/
CCR: /0,3/3,0/0,-4/0,2/0,-2/4,0/-2,0/0,2/1,-1/-3,0/0,3/
CF: 3,0/3,0/1,0/0,-4/4,0/0,4/2,-2/0,4/1,-1/0,-3/6,-3/
CCF: /-6,3/0,3/-1,1/0,-4/-2,2/0,-4/-4,0/0,4/-1,0/-3,0/
CB: -2,-1/-3,0/-1,0/0,4/-4,0/0,-4/4,-4/-4,0/-1,1/3,0/0,-3/
CCB: /0,3/-3,0/1,-1/4,0/-4,4/0,4/4,0/0,-4/1,0/3,0/

UFL-UBR
/-3,0/0,-3/2,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-4,1/3,0/
Z1: /3,3/-1,4/4,-2/2,-4/0,2/4,-2/-5,1/3,0/3,3/
Z2: /-3,-3/-2,-1/4,-2/2,-4/2,0/4,-2/-5,1/3,0/3,3/
CF: /0,-3/0,-1/4,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/4,0/1,-4/0,3/-3,3/
CR: 1,-1/0,3/0,1/-4,0/4,0/4,0/0,4/-4,0/2,1/3,-3/3,0/

Those are all the parity PLLs I have.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 9, 2009)

I updated the site to include the rest of the parity cases. Sorry that it took so long! Big thanks to Henrik Aagaard and Maarten Smit (trying-to-speedcube...) for generating the algs for me!

edit: Actually, just realized that the list isn't actually 100% complete yet. I need an F perm, V perm, and two G perms that have an even number of twists. Maybe by next year I will have those updated as well


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, that's great. Are you going to give a name to the rest of the PLL cases? Because I have named most of them, but it's kind of far-fetched. If you want, I can mail those to you too.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, go ahead and send those to me if you don't mind, I'll definitely add them!


----------

